# Delta Lathe 46-701



## Wes92 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey all,

I recently picked up a Delta 46-701 wood lathe for $50. the adjustment screw on the tailstock is broken and delta no longer make that part, unfortunately. I think my only option is to have a local machine shop replicate the part. does anyone have any idea what that would cost. I attached an image of the part needing replaced.

So I bought this lathe because I want to start turning bowls on it, but it didn't come with a face plate or a chuck. What accessories are necessary for turning bowls? and where can I find a good priced chuck that will fit this lathe model?

Thanks,


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Assume talking about item # 63

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-46701-type-wood-lathe-parts-c-3275_9659_14234.html

You might have some luck e-mailing and asking Mike if has the part. [email protected]

Might also ask mike if he has a complete Delta tailstock that can fit your lathe.

If have a decent welding/machine shop in your town they might be able to make a new screw.

There are several 1" x 8 TPI chucks that will fit your lathe.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=chuck-fourjaw

NOVA chuck very popular and won't break the bank. Some come direct threaded so won't need to buy threaded insert.

Lot of people like this brand.
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/lathe-chucks.html

Both links also sell turning tools, Packard has better selsection but PSI tools cheaper.

You want to get your tailstock fixed or get another one because you need tailstock support when turning bowl too! Once you get into turning will understand why


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

This guy has a tailstock quill, he might have the screw too since he seems to specialize in Delta parts.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Delta-Quill-Tail-Shaft-for-a-46-700-Type-2-Wood-Lathe-p-n-434081060001-/381523345577?hash=item58d49040a9:g:TioAAMXQHxVRipAB


----------

